# Update,



## Jacob (Apr 30, 2011)

Around 5 Months Or So Update,
Soaking Up The Natural Sunlight


----------



## DeanS (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice shots Jacob! What are you shooting with?


----------



## Jacob (Apr 30, 2011)

Canon Digital Slr,
What do you Shoot With?


----------



## DeanS (Apr 30, 2011)

Nikon D40X...which Canon? I'm considering the 60D for my next camera purchase...unless I stick with Nikon (then it would be the D7000).


----------



## Jacob (Apr 30, 2011)

nikon and Cannon have there difference!
More Pros Go With Cannon, But Nikon Are Better Priced!
Me Personaly i say you go with A Cannon 7d Its a little Bit more then the 60d but much
better after you go with a 7d you wont ever go to nikon, or anything else!

the nikon d40x has 10.2 megapixal, and 3 fps for around 7-800?

i shoot cannon rebel t2i- which is 80 megapixal 4 fps and has 720 hd recording i that goes for 8-900

i will soon swtich up the cannon 7d!

Only My Opinion tho!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Great pictures!


----------



## DeanS (Apr 30, 2011)

Jacob said:


> i shoot cannon rebel t2i- which is 80 megapixal 4 fps and has 720 hd recording i that goes for 8-900



Uh...Jacob? Don't you mean 18 megapixels?!?! 80 megapixels and I can shoot my own billboard...LOL!


----------



## Jacob (Apr 30, 2011)

yes, my bad typo!


----------



## Angi (Apr 30, 2011)

I am so jealous of your great pictures. I can't seem to get the knack of using a camera or a computer very well Grrrr....


----------



## Angi (Apr 30, 2011)

I am so jealous of your great pictures. I can't seem to get the knack of using a camera or a computer very well Grrrr....


----------



## TortBrain (Apr 30, 2011)

Jacob said:


> nikon and Cannon have there difference!
> More Pros Go With Cannon, But Nikon Are Better Priced!
> Me Personaly i say you go with A Cannon 7d Its a little Bit more then the 60d but much
> better after you go with a 7d you wont ever go to nikon, or anything else!
> ...



Great pics & cute torty! 

In our country, Nikon are price higher the EOS.
60D is a good choice. 1st EOS with angle live view LCD. Kinda useful for certain shots.
I'm using a 7D & my wifey is using a 500D due to smaller in size series.


----------



## Jacob (Apr 30, 2011)

Im in Photoclass, and my teacher is a professinal she used the 7d
and actualy no the screens will break easier on the 60d


----------



## kbaker (Apr 30, 2011)

Jacob said:


>





What are the red sprouts in the picture? Bamboo?


----------



## Jacob (Apr 30, 2011)

Im not To sure What it is?


----------



## Angi (Apr 30, 2011)

HaHaa...When I took a Photo class in high school we used 35 mm cameras and developed our own black and white film. It was fun. I hope you stick with photography. I think you have a talent


----------



## Angi (Apr 30, 2011)

HaHaa...When I took a Photo class in high school we used 35 mm cameras and developed our own black and white film. It was fun. I hope you stick with photography. I think you have a talent


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nice pics Jacob...


----------



## ticothetort2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice pics, looks like a happy tort! Hahaha...I remember using the dark room at school and developing REAL film!!!


----------



## Jacob (May 1, 2011)

Thanks, there not to good i just too a couple quick photos!

And yes we use 35mm film cameraas too in
My photoclass!
We have to go in the dark room and devolp photos
In chemicals! Theb with the negatives we have to put them on the enlarger
And print them on photopaper, then devlop them in chemicals!
Its such a hasle


----------



## Angi (May 1, 2011)

I thought that was the fun part. I would not have believed anyone that tried to explain a digital camera to me in 1983 LOL!


----------



## Angi (May 1, 2011)

I thought that was the fun part. I would not have believed anyone that tried to explain a digital camera to me in 1983 LOL!


----------



## Jacob (May 1, 2011)

Its fun to print th negatives on the enlarger!
But when i shoot with digital its so much faster and easier, to turn in projects


----------



## l0velesly (May 1, 2011)

Very cute. Your sully has light scutes!


----------



## Jacob (May 1, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Angi (May 1, 2011)

I forgot how long it took to procsess, but everything took a long time back then LOL....we even had to do research in librarys. It was the printing and inlarging and shading that was fun. You are lucky to have such a cute subject for your class.


----------



## Angi (May 1, 2011)

I forgot how long it took to procsess, but everything took a long time back then LOL....we even had to do research in librarys. It was the printing and inlarging and shading that was fun. You are lucky to have such a cute subject for your class.


----------



## Jacob (May 1, 2011)

It Usually Takes Me 2 Class Periods To Develope and Print The Negatives!
Each Class Period is 50 Minutes


----------



## Paige Lewis (May 2, 2011)

Great pictures and he is such a beautiful tort!


----------



## Jacob (May 2, 2011)

Thanks,


----------



## MunchkinsMommah (May 4, 2011)

Your baby is adorable. Reminds me of my little Munchkin.


----------



## african cake queen (May 4, 2011)

SWEET FACE.


----------



## Jacob (May 4, 2011)

Thanks, and again im sorry for Your Loss!
Don't Let It Get to You, and be afraid to Get Another


----------



## MunchkinsMommah (May 5, 2011)

Jacob said:


> Thanks, and again im sorry for Your Loss!
> Don't Let It Get to You, and be afraid to Get Another



don't be afraid or do ? lol . And i know, i think when we got him he was sick. Pet stores are so mean to sulcatas !


----------



## Jacob (May 5, 2011)

I said dont let it get to you, and have it Not want you to get Another!

Yes lots Of Pet stores dont give them proper care, they just care about making money!
You Are More Likely to get a Healthier Tortoise from a Reptile Store Or A Known Breeder 


I got my Sulcata From a pet store-reptile store, They Treated My Little Guy Ok, But 
They Could have Done A Better Job, such as bathing him daily, giving him a mixed diet instead of store bought lettuce
and give him calcium or muzuri along with his food!


----------



## MunchkinsMommah (May 5, 2011)

Jacob said:


> I said dont let it get to you, and have it Not want you to get Another!
> 
> Yes lots Of Pet stores dont give them proper care, they just care about making money!
> You Are More Likely to get a Healthier Tortoise from a Reptile Store Or A Known Breeder
> ...



When i bought munch, he was in a 10 wide gallon with bark and he ate collard greens and was never bathed. He also shared a tank .


----------



## Jacob (May 5, 2011)

Yea Some Stores Dont Take the Time to Care Or get Info On the Pets They Sell!
Sucks, My Little Guy Was Slightly Pyramiding but with lots of natural sunlight a varied Diet Soaks Daily, and
Spraying his shell and enclosures with water the pyramiding is going down, he almost has a complete smooth shell!


----------



## MunchkinsMommah (May 5, 2011)

Jacob said:


> Yea Some Stores Dont Take the Time to Care Or get Info On the Pets They Sell!
> Sucks, My Little Guy Was Slightly Pyramiding but with lots of natural sunlight a varied Diet Soaks Daily, and
> Spraying his shell and enclosures with water the pyramiding is going down, he almost has a complete smooth shell!



Awww, glad to hear ! Munchkin had a smooth shell when I got him . But he never got bigger, so it kind of stayed smooth.


----------



## Jacob (May 5, 2011)

Yea they all grow at different rates


----------



## MunchkinsMommah (May 5, 2011)

Yeah. Some grow slow, some grow fast. All matters in there genetics, and there inclosure's.


----------



## Jacob (May 5, 2011)

Yes indeed


----------



## MunchkinsMommah (May 5, 2011)

Hehe. Well I wish you and your little Sully good luck!


----------



## Jacob (May 5, 2011)

Thanks,Very Much


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 6, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Jacob (May 6, 2011)

Thanks


----------

